# Helium Report is Now Halogen Guides...



## PerryM (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got an eMail stating that the Helium Report is history and HalogenGuides takes its place.

"At the beginning of March, we changed our company name from Helium Report to Halogen Guides to better illustrate what we do for readers: shed light on complex high-end purchase decisions. It was difficult to outgrow a brand we’ve built for more than two years, but we believe our Halogen Guides name will better suit us as we expand into more categories that impact the lives of our affluent readers. Read more to find out what categories we're expanding into."

Don't know what this means but...

P.S.
I'm glad they didn't name it the "Methane Report" with the idea of "Lighting up" the destination club industry.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 28, 2008)

PerryM said:


> I'm glad they didn't name it the "Methane Report" with the idea of "Lighting up" the destination club industry.



Very funny.

This is old news as it was first reported on March 5th:

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f28/halogen-guides-489.html


----------



## vivalour (Mar 28, 2008)

PerryM said:


> Just got an eMail stating that the Helium Report is history and HalogenGuides takes its place.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm glad they didn't name it the "Methane Report" with the idea of "Lighting up" the destination club industry.



Too explosive... although I would say their main business is producing hot air.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 28, 2008)

I was a Chemistry major in college and Helium in a "Noble gas" and this is significant because noble gases are "inert"

Chemically, noble gases are very stable due to having the maximum number of valence electrons their outer shell can hold. Noble gases rarely react with other elements since they are already stable. Under normal conditions, they occur as odorless, colorless, monatomic gases. 

Each of them has its melting and boiling point close together, so that only a small temperature range exists for each noble gas in which it is a liquid. Noble gases have numerous important applications in lighting, welding and space technology. The six known noble gases are: helium, neon, argon, krypton, xenon, radon.

However, "Halogen" is highly reactive, and as such can be harmful or lethal to biological organisms in sufficient quantities. This high reactivity is due to the atoms being one electron short of a full outer shell of eight electrons. They can gain this electron by reacting with atoms of other elements. 

Fluorine is the most reactive element in existence, attacking otherwise inert materials such as glass, and forming compounds with the heavier noble gases. It is a corrosive and highly toxic gas. The reactivity of fluorine is such that if used or stored in laboratory glassware, it can react with glass in the presence of small amounts of water to form silicon tetrafluoride (SiF4). Thus fluorine must be handled with substances such as Teflon, extremely dry glass, or metals such as copper or steel which form a protective layer of fluoride on their surface.

Both chlorine and bromine are used as disinfectants for drinking water, swimming pools, fresh wounds, dishes, and surfaces. They kill bacteria and other potentially harmful microorganisms through a process known as sterilization. Their reactivity is also put to use in bleaching. Sodium hypochlorite, which is produced from chlorine, is the active ingredient of most fabric bleaches and chlorine-derived bleaches are used in the production of some paper products.


----------

